# Southwest Missouri Racing



## chrisnitro (Sep 21, 2003)

Car-Pit Burn in Neosho, Missouri will be Opening on Sept. 10th for Racing. We offer 1/10th scale onroad course as well as Micro's and Mini's Track. Mini-T, Micro RS4 Racing.

Contact 

[email protected]
417-451-2311


----------

